# PB8 or Culturelle?



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

What do you guys think? I have I guess what you would call IBS-A. Not too sure, stool is loose and watery and sometimes frequent but I have incomplete evacuation and I can't always go when I want to which would classify it as C. I also have abdominal pain/gas etc.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Primadophilus reuteri made by natures way is the best....I have crohns disease, IBS and lactose intolerance....The primadophilus aids with lactose intolerance (I no longer have to use lactaid pills), if you're female, it aids with vaginal health...it also aids with high cholesterol.Only 1/day is needed, it's affordable and has guaranteed intestinal release.It has made major improvements with my crohns and IBS, and aided me completely for my lactose intolerance.The only downfall is it has to be kept refridgerated, but it's worth it!


----------

